# Poor Water Pressure



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello All:

And after playing around with everything connected to my water line I have found that the culprit for my low water pressure is the inline regulator. This does not apply to using the onboard pump that is fine, only when hooked up to a water line.

After trying 3 different "high quality" brass ones I have given up on the technology. They do a fine job of regulating pressure, but lack the orifice size needed to provide a good volume of flow.

My solution was to finally cough-up the cash for a true "high quality" set-up:









I bought a Watts# 263A regulator with the 2" dial guage. It's adjustable from 10-125 PSI, much better flow, and I can actualy see my line pressure now. Also, if I decide to run a pressure above 40-45 I can! I have discovered that in the manufacturing process our water systems are actually pressure tested at 100-125 PSI. Now I don't reccomend running that kind of pressure of course! But if I decide to run the system at say 50-55 I can.

My next Outback shower in two weeks will actually rinse the shampoo out of my hair now


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jim,

You're on vacation....you're not supposed to shower!









I never even thought about the water pressure. Silly me! shy

Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

can you tell us where you got such a critter?
Did you have to add the hose fittings? 
what was the cost?

I have never tried my hookup without the brass regulator, but I know the pressure has been less than desirable.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Rv Water Filter Supplies


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I bought mine here for $49.00, and it's all assembled like in the picture and ready for use.

RV Water Filter Store

You can make it yourself if you want, but after you add up all the components it's not much more to just buy it done. The regulator alone is $29 at the Depot but they don't stock one with a side tap for the guage. Then the guage will run you another$5 or so, plus added brass nipples and hose fittings could be another $10 at retail.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe you'll need a steel shower curtain to hold back the overspray!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jolly, that made me think of the "Seinfeld" episode when Kramer buys the black market shower head......


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:


> Maybe you'll need a steel shower curtain to hold back the overspray!
> [snapback]23434[/snapback]​


That would be a great problem to have


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim

I loved that Seinfeld show.









Thor


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Hello All:
> 
> And after playing around with everything connected to my water line I have found that the culprit for my low water pressure is the inline regulator. This does not apply to using the onboard pump that is fine, only when hooked up to a water line.
> 
> ...


Hey Jim,
Jack here, we took the new outback out for the first time this weekend and really enjoyed ourselves. Our water pressure was good, but I think on my last shower before pulling out, the shower head wasn't working properly. I didn't have time to look at it, but it seemed the water was unable to come out of the shower head. Have you any problems with this on your 28BHS?

Thanks Jack...oh by the way you were all right about the Tahoe, it performed but we need to use the dodge next time--modifications are in store for us. I'm glad I had the Trans cooler installed on the Tahoe


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Shower heads have a water saver setting on it. On the back of the shower there is a little knob that can turn the shower head on and off. You use this once you get the Hot/Cold setting the way you like it then you can turn the head on and off. This does not normally shut off the head completely as you will typically get a dribble out of it. When you are done with your shower you will want to shut off the water at the Hot/Cold valves.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yup, what he said


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I love that little blast of cold water that comes out when you turn the shower head back on during a Navy Shower!


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

HAhahah... yeah, that little cold water blast is BAD when you don't pay attention. I've always wondered why it does that...

Chet.


----------

